# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ماهو الفرق بين المأوى و المثوى؟

## عرابي

السلام عليكم

ماهو الفرق بين المأوى و المثوى؟

وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبوفراس الأندلسي

قديكون المأوى مايطلق على المكان الذي يتكرر الذهاب إليه دون استمرارية كحضن الأم مثلا أو البيت , والمثوى دوام البقاء فترةً أطول كالقبر مثلا حتى النفخ في الصور .
والله أعلم

----------


## عبداللطيف منظور

المثوى من الثواء اي الإقامة بالمكان أو المكوث به

----------


## منصور مهران

> قديكون المأوى مايطلق على المكان الذي يتكرر الذهاب إليه دون استمرارية كحضن الأم مثلا أو البيت , والمثوى دوام البقاء فترةً أطول كالقبر مثلا حتى النفخ في الصور .
> والله أعلم


يا أبا فراس ،
دلالة القرآن الكريم تحكي غيرَ ما ذكرتَ ؛
فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى 

فَإِنَّ الْجَحِيمَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى 

عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى 

والجنة دار الخلد أو الخلود

----------


## أبوفراس الأندلسي

إخواني 
أجبت على سؤال السائل اجتهادًا وقد وجدت كلاما آرجو أن يكون جوابه شافيا 
*في سورة يوسف قال تعالى (إنه ربي أحسن مثواي) وفي آل عمران (ومأواكم النار وبئس مثوى الظالمين) ما هو المثوى؟.ولماذا لم ترد كلمة مثوى في حال أهل الجنة أبداً؟ ولا يوجد نص على أن الجنة مثوى المؤمنين ؟(د.حسام النعيمى)
في هذه الآية والآية التي تليها جملة أمور يوقف عندها لكن سنقف بقدر السؤال ثم نتحول إلى بعض الأمور التي ينبغي أو يوقف عندها. المثوى يقولون في اللغة المنزل أو المكان الذي يثوي فيه الإنسان. والثواء هو الإنحسار في مكان ويكون عادة الإنسان فيه قليل الحركة مثل المسكن، المنزل، الحجرة التي يبيت فيها، المنزل الذي يبيت فيه حركته محدودة فيها بخلاف الفضاء أنت تستطيع أن تمشي أميالاً لذلك يقول الشاعر: رُبّ ثاوٍ يملّ منه الثواء، يعني يستقر في وضعه إلى أن يملّ موضعه منه ويقول أيضاً:
فما دون مصر للغنى متطلب قال بلى إن أسباب الغنى لكثير
فقلت لها إن الثواء هو التوى وإن بيوت العاجزين قبور
الثواء هو التوى يعني هذا الإستقرار في مكان واحد وإن كان فيه حركة فهو حركة ضيّقة، هو يريد أن ينطلق (إنه ربي أحسن مثواي) يعني هذا المكان الذي أنا فيه، أحسن منزلي. ويفرقون بين ثوى وأوى (أوى وآواه) لاحظ الفرق: الهمزة بدل الثاء، الهمزة فيها قوة وهي حرف شديد، أوى فيها نوع من الضم (آوى إليه أخاه) جعله يستقر لكن ضمّه إلى المأوى غير المثوى. والمأوى استعمل في النار وفي الجنة فالجنة تضم صاحبها والنار تضم صاحبها لكن شتان بين الضمتين، بين إحتضان الجنة للإنسان وإحتضان النار للإنسان.فالثواء فيه مقام محدود. إن الثواء هو التوى والتوى هو الموت والهلاك. فكلمة الثوى والثواء استعملت في حال الدنيا لأنه منزل يثوي إليه أو يأوي إليه لذلك نجدها في أكثر من سورة في حال الدنيا. في الآخرة إستعمل اللفظة للنار لماذا؟
لأن الجنة ليست منطقة ضيقة محصورة إنا نتبوأ من الجنة حيث نشاء، فيها السعة والإنطلاق. لاحظ مثلاً: (أكرمي مثواه) أي نُزُله في الدنيا. (وما كنت ثاوياً في أهل مدين)، (والله يعلم متقلبكم ومثواكم) الأماكن التي تتقلبون فيها، تنتقلون إليها والمكان الذي تستقرون فيه (وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي صَدَقَنَا وَعْدَهُ وَأَوْرَثَنَا الْأَرْضَ نَتَبَوَّأُ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ حَيْثُ نَشَاء فَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ). هذا سؤال السائل لماذا لم تستعمل كلمة المثوى مع أهل الجنة؟

----------


## ميسرة أحمد عبد الله

#كلام_غير_صحيح ❌(لماذا لم ترد كلمة مثوى في حال أهل الجنة أبداً)❌
⛔ المنشور غير الصحيح هو: "ما الفرق بين المأوى و المثوى؟ إخواني أجبت على سؤال السائل اجتهادًا وقد وجدت كلاما آرجو أن يكون جوابه شافيا:
في سورة يوسف قال تعالى (إنه ربي أحسن مثواي) وفي آل عمران (ومأواكم النار وبئس مثوى الظالمين) ما هو المثوى؟.ولماذا لم ترد كلمة مثوى في حال أهل الجنة أبداً؟ ولا يوجد نص على أن الجنة مثوى المؤمنين ؟ "(د.حسام النعيمى)... إلخ
https://www.facebook.com/IncorrectAh...321306/?type=3

افتحوا الرابط واقرأ فتستفيدوا إنْ شَاءَ الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

مأواه أم مثواه الجنة؟:
لا حرج في الدعاء بكلاهما، فالمثوى هو الإقامة والمكث، والمأوى هو المسكن، ومكان الاستقرار، وكره البعض التعبير بالمثوى عند الدعاء بالجنة؛ لأنها في القرآن تأتي في سياق أهل النار، والمأوى لأهل الجنة، ولكن الحقيقة ليس في كلاهما بأس، لأن التقييد بالجنة يصحح المعنى، وقد ورد في القرآن التعبير بالمأوى في النار كما في قوله: {مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ ثُمَّ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ ۚ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ} [آل عمران: ١٩٧]
والتعبير بالمثوى على معنى الحسن، كما في قوله تعالى: {قالَ مَعاذَ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ رَبّي أَحسَنَ مَثوايَ إِنَّهُ لا يُفلِحُ الظّالِمونَ} [يوسف: ٢٣].
وقوله تعالى: {وَقالَ الَّذِي اشتَراهُ مِن مِصرَ لِامرَأَتِهِ أَكرِمي مَثواهُ عَسى أَن يَنفَعَنا أَو نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا} [يوسف: ٢١].
ولكن التحذير من القول على الميت ذهب لمثواه الأخير؛ لأن القبر ليس بآخر الحال، وإنما بأول منازل الآخرة، والمستقر والمثوى إما جنة وإما نار، نسأل الله الجنة وما يقربها من عمل، والله أعلم

----------

